# [EVDL] Why does the Chevrolet Volt have such a large 71 hp engine?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

By my calculations, the Volt should only need about a 40 HP engine to keep
the battery charged when traveling at 70 MPH. Can anyone tell me why it
needs such a large 71 HP enginer?

Thanks,

-- 
Larry Gales
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100211/08fa869c/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>Can anyone tell me why it needs such a large 71 HP enginer?

Perhaps because that's the smallest they already make? 

Designing a smaller engine could require more money than its worth...

Matt

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Larry Gales
Sent: Friday, 12 February 2010 4:32 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] Why does the Chevrolet Volt have such a large 71 hp engine?

By my calculations, the Volt should only need about a 40 HP engine to keep
the battery charged when traveling at 70 MPH. Can anyone tell me why it
needs such a large 71 HP enginer?

Thanks,

--
Larry Gales
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100211/08fa869c/attac
hment.html
_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/ Subscription options:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG - www.avg.com
Version: 9.0.733 / Virus Database: 271.1.1/2669 - Release Date: 02/12/10
01:09:00

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Larry Gales wrote:
> > By my calculations, the Volt should only need about a 40 HP engine to keep
> > the battery charged when traveling at 70 MPH. Can anyone tell me why it
> > needs such a large 71 HP enginer?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*It is 71 hp PEAK at near max RPM, but reliability and "Normal" usage would
make it sound less like a leaf blower and more "Powerful" at a little above
peak torque RPM, which is likely between 1/2 and 2/3 peak Hp. (About 40?)
that again demonstrates the perception difference between Gas and Electric,
Motor ratings. Gas is a "Peak" (High number) and Electric is rated at
"Average" (Lower number) even though both actually drive the same size load.
So a 71 Hp. Gas motor is a well engineered match for a 40Hp average load.*
*
*
*Highest Regards,
Dennis Lee Miles (Director) E.V.T.I. inc.
www.EVTechnicalinstitute.COM (NEW)
Phone (863) 289 - 0690 in Central Florida *
*
(EV service mechs need training!
We want them to REALLY UNDERSTAND:
EV Systems, Operation and Technology.)*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> Tom Parker <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On Thu, 2010-02-11 at 23:31 -0800, Larry Gales wrote:
> > > By my calculations, the Volt should only need about a 40 HP engine to
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Larry Gales" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, February 12, 2010 2:31 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Why does the Chevrolet Volt have such a large 71 hp engine?


> By my calculations, the Volt should only need about a 40 HP engine to keep
> the battery charged when traveling at 70 MPH. Can anyone tell me why it
> needs such a large 71 HP enginer?
Going UPHILL awile, towing trailers and just TRYING to keep up with the 
way idiot drivers drive, while texting and cell foning! ALMOST got merged 
into by a guy in a Hummer, on the Godamn FONE! The Prius needs a 
"Hornblasters.com" TRAIN horn, NOT the weenie horn they are born with! I met 
a truk with a train horn installed at BBB a few years ago! Was a HOOT! Pun 
intended.They are STILL looking for that train?

Seeya

Bob


> Thanks,
>
> -- 
> Larry Gales
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: 
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100211/08fa869c/attachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> General support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Tom Parker <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On Thu, 2010-02-11 at 23:31 -0800, Larry Gales wrote:
> >> By my calculations, the Volt should only need about a 40 HP engine
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> 
> > Ideally, they should develop a small diesel engine/generator specific
> > to the Volt's needs. But keep in mind this is GM we're talking about
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Larry Gales wrote:
> 
> > By my calculations, the Volt should only need about a 40 HP
> > engine to keep the battery charged when traveling at 70 MPH.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I put a deposit on the Volt. Number 1 on the dealership's list.


http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1059
http://stormselectric.blogspot.com/
Storm

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Roger Stockton <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Larry Gales wrote:
> >
> >> By my calculations, the Volt should only need about a 40 HP
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Evan Tuer wrote:
> 
> > What's more surprising is that a 1.4L engine produces only 71HP! The
> > 1.4 GM Ecoflex engine produces 100HP at 6000 RPM. Even the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Also, let us not let Chevy forget this hybrid is supposed to be a mostly
electric and if we exceed the 40 mile range the gasoline will only recharge
the battery a small amount and we will arrive home with a battery we can
still recharge from our alternative sources not already fully charged from
the gas in the tank, Unlike older hybrids which I suppose fully charged the
battery from the Gas driven generator? And as I said before, a 71 hp gas
engine is intended to chug-along at about 2/3 of it's rated max output and
it is a "Ratings Game" which makes it very similar in average output as a 40
hp electric motor, (Tom Swift told me that, 50 years ago.)*
*Highest Regards,
Dennis Lee Miles (Director) E.V.T.I. inc.

EV service mechs need training, in Electrical theory too, not, just,
conversions! *
*We want them to **REALLY UNDERSTAND**: EV Systems, Operation and
Technology.*



> Roger Stockton <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > Evan Tuer wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Date: Fri, 12 Feb 2010 16:49:15 -0500
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Why does the Chevrolet Volt have such a large 71 hp engine?
> 
> *Also, let us not let Chevy forget this hybrid is supposed to be a mostly
> electric and if we exceed the 40 mile range the gasoline will only recharge
> the battery a small amount and we will arrive home with a battery we can
> still recharge from our alternative sources not already fully charged from




Not sure where you are coming from with this, but I do not believe it is accurate. You certainly have the choice to user your Volt this way, but I am under the impression that I can leave my house, drive 40 miles on electric from my garage, and keep going clear across the country if I want stopping at gas stations along the way just like everyone else on the road. Is this not the case?



damon

_________________________________________________________________
Hotmail: Powerful Free email with security by Microsoft.
http://clk.atdmt.com/GBL/go/201469230/direct/01/
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100212/eb636235/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> damon henry wrote:
> 
> > Not sure where you are coming from with this, but I do not
> > believe it is accurate. You certainly have the choice to user
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Speaking of American driving habits in American Automobiles, (And I have a
Big Gas 8 Liter V-10 that is Never taken over 2500 rpm and cruises at 80 MPH
at 1,200rpm) If I was to drive a "Volt" and the generator came on at 6,000
rpm I would have it towed (Afraid to Drive it.) to a Dealership and complain
it had a bad governor or something, because I have never driven a street
vehicle that revs to so high a speed unless throttle linkage is stuck!
LOL (;->) Dennis Miles*



> Dennis Miles <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > *Also, let us not let Chevy forget this hybrid is supposed to be a mostly
> > electric and if we exceed the 40 mile range the gasoline will only recharge
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> damon henry <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok, I get it now 



> > Yes you can continue to drive on gasoline so long as you keep filling the
> > tank, but, when you finally reach your destination the battery will still be
> > discharged and will not give you another 40 miles on electric until you use
> > the charger and outside electric power to recharge the battery. that way we
> > can use less expensive and alternative sourced power to recharge the battery
> > for another 40 miles not extra expensive and petrol consuming power to
> > provide the major charge to go the 40 electric range miles. The petrol power
> > is only used after the battery is discharged to minimum levels and the
> > generator is used to power the electric drive train not as a premium expense
> > "Black Gold" battery charger.)
> 
> Regards,
> Dennis Miles
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100212/d60ec92d/attachment.html 
> _______________________________________________
> General support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 


_________________________________________________________________
Hotmail: Powerful Free email with security by Microsoft.
http://clk.atdmt.com/GBL/go/201469230/direct/01/
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100212/be6a3de6/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Dennis Miles wrote:
> 
> > *Speaking of American driving habits in American Automobiles, (And I
> > have a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It is my understanding that the engine on the Volt acts like this:

(a) After about 40 miles (or whenever the battery runs down to about %30
from a high of %85), the engine kicks in

(b) Part of the electricity from the engine goes to the motor and part
goes to the wheels.

(c) It operates at two fixed RPMs: a low RPM when the Volt is traveling
slowly, and a high RPM when traveling faster. So it can operate
at a fixed RPM by varying how much electricity is diverted to
the battery. Otherwise, if all the electricity went to the wheels
you would need a gas engine as big and complex (e.g., variable speed)
as if you had no battery.

I don't know if this has any bearing on why the engine is so big, however.

-- Larry




> Roger Stockton <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > Evan Tuer wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 12 Feb 2010 at 17:07, Dennis Miles wrote:
> 
> > If I was to drive a Volt and the generator came on at 6,000 rpm I
> > would have it towed (Afraid to Drive it.) to a Dealership and complain
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

There is definitely something to be said for people being used to certain
things... people always complained that the old subaru's were pathetically
slow, which if you shift at 2500rpm like a big V8, they are. If you shift
at 4500rpm or 5500rpm like they were designed to, they are much better --
and the gas mileage doesn't suffer as much as the big V8's do with the
higher rpms. I hear alot of people talking about lugging electric motors on
here, which sounds like shifting as if it was a V8 gas engine, instead of an
electric motor or a rubber band 2 or 4 cylinder gas engine. If I had a
chevy volt (probably never will -- my goal is to get my conversion done
before you can buy one, and hopefully before you can buy a nissan leaf --
probably a more ambitious goal  I would not be that concerned if the
generator ran at 6,000rpm... because I'm used to my subaru Justy revving to
5500 regularly, and running at 4500rpm on the highway.

Z



> EVDL Administrator <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > On 12 Feb 2010 at 17:07, Dennis Miles wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>
> To those of us in the EV world, this seems just plain silly. But in the
> "real world," whatever that means ;-), familiarity brings comfort, and
> discomfort chases away buyers.
>

You can bet somebody will hack the Volt's ECU after it goes on sale and ope=
n up
all those operating posibilities...


-- =

---
Eduardo Kaftanski
[email protected]
[email protected]

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 13 Feb 2010 at 18:47, Eduardo Kaftanski wrote:
> 
> > You can bet somebody will hack the Volt's ECU after it goes on sale and open
> > up all those operating posibilities...
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> EVDL Administrator <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > It'll be interesting to see whether the Volt and Leaf crowd (I kind of like
> > the lilt of that phrase ;-) will be more aggressive about cracking the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> EVDL Administrator <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On 12 Feb 2010 at 17:07, Dennis Miles wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

For an EV it would be trivial to add a body tilt level sensor to 
automatically adjust amount of creep so no matter what the incline is, 
the vehicle stay still as long as accelerator pedal is not touched.
(don't try this with brushed DC motor!) On flat it would be no creep.
Moreover, on decline, the electric reverse can be active to hold the 
vehicle still as long as accelerator is not touched, but this would be
counterintuitive to seasoned drivers.

In Siemens drives there is option selectable by driver - creep enable or 
disable, so the driver can choose what's comfortable. If enabled, amount 
of creep is programmable as well. From what I hear, drivers who use to 
drive with stick shift never choose creeping. One legged drivers often do.

Victor

BTW, starting with clutch on ICE on incline is simple if you use hand
brake and release it last moment right after you almost engage clutch
and about to move forward. This is how they taught me to do it.
In the past 35 years this method never failed me yet.





> Dennis Miles wrote:
> ...
> > *Thanks, to those of you who don't know me, I have done a variety of life
> > tasks, I was a Chevy Salesman for a while too. and a Big-Truck Driver Semi
> ...


----------

